# Discount at Axminster?



## py6km (27 Dec 2012)

What's people's experience of 'haggling', for want of a better word, at Axminster? I'm in the market for some new kit, and fancy popping to the Festool store in Nuneaton - of course, Festool stuff isn't cheap, and so by the time I've made up a little list of things I'd like the total is in excess of £1500. Is there any scope for beating them up on the price to get a discount if you're spending a decent amount with them? I'd prefer money off, but might be happy with free goodies if they're the same make and are things that I want - guess there's always more of a chance that way. What are your experiences? Is it a no-hoper!


----------



## Harbo (27 Dec 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's worked in the past - well worth a try if done politely.

A friend will not buy anything unless he gets a discount but sometimes he pushes it too far!

Rod


----------



## The Bear (27 Dec 2012)

I have negotiated discount from them on a planer. Basically asked them to match the best uk Internet price I could find taking into account delivery charges. They looked it up online and agreed to match. So I got the best price going and got it from a retailer I trusted which I valued. Might have got a little bit more off if I asked maybe but I think the price I paid was fair to us both, though I can't actually remember what I got off :? 

Festool might be a different matter though with the price fixing that goes on

Give it a try, nothing to lose


Mark


----------



## Nath Lee Ham (27 Dec 2012)

In my experinces with festool it's priced the same everywhere, and you can't haggle the prices of them,

But you might be able to get some free bits'n'bobs 

I found this to be true with all the festools I've purchased (impact driver, ro90,of1400 & the midi Hoover)


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Dec 2012)

Nath Lee Ham":dvul14mf said:


> In my experinces with festool it's priced the same everywhere, and you can't haggle the prices of them,
> 
> But you might be able to get some free bits'n'bobs
> 
> I found this to be true with all the festools I've purchased (impact driver, ro90,of1400 & the midi Hoover)



Not any more , the dealers are free to discount now because festool were fined.


----------



## kjmc1957 (27 Dec 2012)

Hi, if I may veer this conversation slightly off course, I'm in the market for a new lathe, I figured I'd look for some discount voucher codes, but with no luck, none of the major lathe suppliers seem to do a voucher scheme, or am I just looking in the wrong places, and thoughts or help?
Regards
Kevin


----------



## marcros (27 Dec 2012)

they probably don't. i was looking for something on ebay earlier and noticed that record power sell their refurbished models on there. might be worth a look. I think a lot of voucher codes have had their day- most people only check at checkout stage and the retailer then has to give a commission to the voucher code site too- they may as well just be open about the discount on their own site. still worth checking though, sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Peter T (27 Dec 2012)

When I bought my Axi P/T, they had a display model that was discounted. I was ready to buy it when I notived the knives had large nicks in them.

No problem, said the sales guy, I'll throw in a new set of knives. How about a new set of knives and a mobile base as well said I?

Sorry, he said, I can't do that on this display model but if you buy a new one, I can.

So, I got a new P/T, for the full price, with a spare set of knives and a mobile base, which worked out about the same as the display model, with the small discount and with the knives but paying for the base.


----------



## orchard (23 Jan 2013)

--not much luck here, not fussed like, but bought a Bosch jig saw for over 200quid last week from them because of the reputation they have on this forum (paying around 8pc over the cheapest source I think I can trust), and bought a Festool 'sander' and extras two days ago, giving them the opportunity to price match and they were playing hardball and refused. It got to the point when I was paying for the phone call, contacted them, they didn't even know their own part/code #'s, and I couldn't justify to myself why I was giving them the opportunity of my business...


----------



## themackay (23 Jan 2013)

I got a couple of Festool clamps thrown in no bother when I bought ats55 saw/rail kit wish ID haggled a bit more.


----------



## jimmy rivers (24 Jan 2013)

Good to hear the Festool price fix grip is easing. I have no affiliation with them what so ever but I've been very impressed with FFX. Check out their Green prices, savings of up to 20% in places


----------



## orchard (24 Jan 2013)

jimmy rivers":swvdc90r said:


> Good to hear the Festool price fix grip is easing. I have no affiliation with them what so ever but I've been very impressed with FFX. Check out their Green prices, savings of up to 20% in places



I went with FFX after a quick chat, saved around 15pc on the lot compared with Axmster, which I'm happy with


----------



## Charlie Woody (24 Jan 2013)

jimmy rivers":1f0bg87h said:


> Good to hear the Festool price fix grip is easing. I have no affiliation with them what so ever but I've been very impressed with FFX. Check out their Green prices, savings of up to 20% in places



Who are FFX and what are Green Prices please?


----------



## orchard (24 Jan 2013)

Charlie Woody":2ked23fw said:


> jimmy rivers":2ked23fw said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear the Festool price fix grip is easing. I have no affiliation with them what so ever but I've been very impressed with FFX. Check out their Green prices, savings of up to 20% in places
> ...


http://www.ffx.co.uk/


----------



## DUNK_WALES (25 Jan 2013)

If you spend over £1000 the usually offer 10% discount but it usually comes
In the way of free accsessorys rather than a discount off the main machines I have had several larger purchases with Axminster and this has always been the way


----------



## Giff (25 Jan 2013)

Last summer Festool had a discount scheme if you had a demo with their sales rep he could give you a voucher...I think 5% or 10%. You then redeem this at any of there stockists. Axminster took mine. Worth asking ? Geoff


----------



## rincerofwinds (6 Mar 2013)

Giff":goiov26m said:


> Last summer Festool had a discount scheme if you had a demo with their sales rep he could give you a voucher...I think 5% or 10%. You then redeem this at any of there stockists. Axminster took mine. Worth asking ? Geoff



Sorry to be a bit late with a reply to this, but this scheme is still on-going (well was at the show I went to in Bluewater a couple of weeks ago). If I remember correctly you get £50 off if you spend over £500 and £100 off if you spend over £1000.


----------



## Cian (6 Mar 2013)

Sure haggling's the fun part of buying things, so long as your expectation of what a fair price for the product is (no point asking silly money from either retailer or an individual). There's always a middle ground and movement.


----------



## =Adam= (6 Mar 2013)

My dealings with axminster have been excellent!

Originally I ordered an axminster avswl 1100 lathe along with a k10 chuck, I returned this lot when I noticed that they had a better lathe on offer at a hugely discounted price to be then told that they had sold it before I could get it (after a lot of confusion on both ends). Anyway, to cut a long story short..... I ended up getting a slightly used jet 1642 lathe for £850 which was reduced from £1800 to £1000 for me to begin with, then after a further bit of persuasion I got an extra £150 off! PLUS it came with 6 months warranty!

Just ask, the worst they can say is no


----------



## Nick Gibbs (6 Mar 2013)

Did anyone go to the FFX show in Feb? Was it more than an open day? I've not heard of them.

Nick


----------



## smiler (11 Mar 2013)

Yeah I went to the show at Bluewater. It wasn't really an open day, I think FFX were sponsoring the the Build It show that was in the upstairs hall at Glow. Did pop in there too, but that wasn't great.
In the FFX hall there stands from the likes of Bosch, Dewalt, Hitachi, Record etc. Prices seemed to be a bit below their web prices, which I've actually found to be some of the best around. Like all these shows, I ended up coming out a few hundred pounds poorer and that was after managing to knock £50 off their asking price.

I should point out I've no connection to FFX, just a happy customer having used them a few times now.

Ian


----------



## Ali (15 Nov 2016)

Just bumping this up to have a grumble about Axminster's Price match promise on tools. They claimed not to be beaten on price but they were and were not able to price match another tool company.

Might be worth keeping in mind if you are time short as I am now a day behind :roll:


----------



## ColeyS1 (15 Nov 2016)

What was it they were unwilling to price match ? 

Coley


----------



## Bodgers (15 Nov 2016)

Ordered my first Festool purchase through AHC power tools. They had the best price anywhere on the Domino. After sales has been excellent as well. When the systainer arrived, it was cracked on the top, and they replaced it without issue, direct from Festool in Germany. 

Axminster do see quite competitive on price with the Festool stuff. They are pretty close to FFX etc. As others have stated, Festool discounts aren't general a thing, due to the Apple like way they deal with suppliers. I think suppliers are stuck with doing add on deals with Festool like free delivery only on Festool or some other promo. 

I'd like to see that $99 Festool sander promo here...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iNewbie (15 Nov 2016)

Ali":3nbf43fv said:


> Just bumping this up to have a grumble about Axminster's Price match promise on tools. They claimed not to be beaten on price but they were and were not able to price match another tool company.
> 
> Might be worth keeping in mind if you are time short as I am now a day behind :roll:



Their reason not too must be in their stipulations on Price matching. Who were you hoping to price match with?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/pricematch


----------



## Ali (15 Nov 2016)

It was a dewalt dcs380 reciprocating saw, body only. Axi were selling it For £129ish and quick google had 4/5 other tool suppliers online and in stock selling fOr less. Ordered it for 108ish from power tools uk.

Not the end of The world but thought I'd mention it as much I thought their price match was a promise and had met their criteria and hoped to pick it up there and then


----------



## ColeyS1 (15 Nov 2016)

Wow, that would kinda suck if you drove to pick it up and that happened. It would have been worth them taking the hit to avoid the bad press ! 

Coley


----------



## Sailormantom (15 Nov 2016)

I think you are being slightly unfair in comparing Axminster's price in store (or with free delivery) with Power tools price excluding delivery (pick up in store does not seem to be an option with them especially as they are hundreds of miles from Kent). Looking at their site their delivery charge seems to be £5.75+vat = £6.90 but this is only for delivery within 3 -5 working days (i.e. outside the next day delivery quoted in Axminsters price match ts & Cs). It would be interesting to know what the total cost was to you for the next day delivery you required?

Tom


----------



## SteveF (15 Nov 2016)

i do find the kent store to be strict on pricing

Steve


----------



## Glynne (15 Nov 2016)

I was at Axminster Nuneaton last Thursday and bumped into the Festool rep whilst looking for a new ROS. In short, Festool aren't going to raise their prices due to Brexit but some of their suppliers might - hence the previous comment that prices can vary across suppliers is correct. So have a really good search and then, if the price is cheaper, go to Axy who should price match.


----------

